# Stay Invisible - A Tutorial



## cancer10 (Aug 20, 2005)

*Hide Your IP Address - A Tutorial*
*Whoever you are, anonymity is your right!*




With proxy server u can hide your IP on the net. Which means while u r posting on a forum, sending a email, chatting with someone and whatnot, your real IP will not be revealed. Follow the steps to do the same

1. Go to *www.proxy4free.com/page1.html and Copy any IP with high anonymity along with its port number.

2. Open Internet explorer > Tools > Internet Options > Connections Tab > Lan Settings > Check the box which says "Use a Proxy Server for your LAN......"

3. Paste the IP in the Address field and Port in the Port field

4. OK

5. Apply

6. OK


Now to verify if your proxy server is working or not Go to
*www.whatismyipaddress.com/ and check your IP, if you are unble to open any sites, then your proxy server is dead. In that case choose another proxy from *www.proxy4free.com/page1.html





Hope that was useful.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 20, 2005)

Useful it is but tis a trouble for visitin a site again and again on goin online, tis better to have a software installed...


----------



## //siddhartha// (Aug 21, 2005)

But will it not affect my internet speed esp. on dial up I can't compromise speed???
And BTW very few people are concerned about hiding their IP..
I would adopt the method provided speed is not compromised..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 21, 2005)

Then try the author's message...
u can visit a site and get ur ip changed from there on...


----------



## anomit (Aug 23, 2005)

@cancer10: If you think you have mentioned something new and geeky, you are very much wrong. This public proxy thing is now passÃ©.

Besides, they also slow down the connection speed.

Even the so called annonymous proxies keep a record of the IPs they are masking. If you have some real serious stuff, post it here.

And what is the use of proxies if you have cookies and Javascript enabled?


----------



## Paneer (Aug 27, 2005)

//siddhartha// said:
			
		

> But will it not affect my internet speed esp. on dial up I can't compromise speed???
> And BTW very few people are concerned about hiding their IP..
> I would adopt the method provided speed is not compromised..


Using proxy can decrease speed, but can increase ur speed  also!
suppose u have cable with average download speed like 32 KBps.
U connect thru a proxy which is on T1 but provides  max 15 KBps speed to a client. So if u connect to any site via that proxy u will experience increasesd loading time of pages or downloads.
But now suppose u have dial up and connect via same proxy. U connect to a site say xyz.com, u do a tracert to xyz.com and find that 10 routers exist betwwen ur PC and xyz.com, u do a little more investigation and find that only 5 exist betwwen proxy server and xyz.com.
So in this case u'r speed gonna increase bcoz path taken has less routers, therefore less connection time!


----------



## anomit (Aug 27, 2005)

Paneer said:
			
		

> But now suppose u have dial up and connect via same proxy. U connect to a site say xyz.com, u do a tracert to xyz.com and find that 10 routers exist betwwen ur PC and xyz.com, u do a little more investigation and find that only 5 exist betwwen proxy server and xyz.com.
> So in this case u'r speed gonna increase bcoz path taken has less routers, therefore less connection time!



And my dear friend, how many routers exist between the proxy and me? If its more than 5, then what? From what I know the expreienced ones who are really concerned about their annonymity don't use a single proxy. They use scripts to hop between different proxies.

And BTW, twisted pair copper lines are not capable of handling 15 KB/s and the speed will automatically come down to round about 6 KB/s.


----------



## siriusb (Aug 28, 2005)

For Firefox users, the SwitchProxy extension is a very easy way to switch between proxies. You can add tons of proxy addresses by pointing it to a url of a webpage containing a proxy list or u can point it to a local file with a proxy-ip-per-line format.

But if u point switchproxy to the example list above, it will not be able to parse it. Rather, bound over here and then paste the proxy list page's url there. The script will parse the page and give u a copyable list of proxies. Just copy them to a notepad file and save it. Then pass this file to switchproxy. U can even ask switchproxy to cycle thru the proxy list after a customizable amount of time. I have a proxy file with me that I use, but I use proxies only a few times a month. BTW, it is imperative that u use an up2date proxy list as new ones are more reliable and most websites wouldn't have added them to their black lists yet.

Be warned tho, most sites like gmail don't like proxies accessing them. U can easily switch to direct connection in this case.


----------



## Delpiero (Aug 28, 2005)

Very good tutorial. Much needed.


----------



## Ashis (Sep 8, 2005)

Good One....But I need a permanent Solution!


----------



## anomit (Sep 8, 2005)

@siriusb: Yes, that's a good way of switching proxies. Thanks for the site info 

@delpiero: Was it really a much needed tutorial?


----------



## Delpiero (Sep 10, 2005)

Yes i neeed that. Why are you asking me?


----------

